# Natasha Richardson



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Can you even believe what happened?? It's so shocking and sad. I can't believe she was talking and laughing, and then died so soon after. Tragic...She was such a talented actress.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

That's just so horrible, makes me feel stupid for worrying about my current job issues.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Gosh, that's horrible. I was following that a little and didn't know she died until I saw your post. How sad for her family.
Gina


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I am so sad for her young boys and her family. It was such a freak accident. RIP Natasha.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So so sad!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Such a shame for her family. What a very sad sad day


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

It is very sad, she had two teenage kids.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I really liked her, very sad. There were a bunch of us for Girl's Night Out and someone got an e-mail saying she'd passed away. Everyone was quiet and we decided to go home.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Natasha was a beautiful and talented actress and also a very nice person from what I have read. I feel so sad for her family.

I don't know if she was wearing a helmet or not, but more and more people are wearing them when they ski. Yet it doesn't always protect you. This past fall, we had a 16 year old football player collapse and die later after a basic block at the first game . . . not even an extremely hard hit. He went unconscious immediately, unlike Natasha, who actually got up from her accident and talked . . . even scarier.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I was shocked when I heard the first read the news of the accident. She should not have died from something so unevetful...sigh. She was so young and left behind two teenage boys, life is really not fair. 

I wonder why they never did/insisted on the MRI, it all could have been prevented, if they only did.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It's a terrible tragedy and could have been prevented if she had a helmet on. Today's new is reporting that there was no med helicopter available and it is a 2 hr drive from the ski area to the hospital. Plus the hour before she got sick, then another 1/2 hour that they worked on her before bringing her to the hospital. It was just a whole series of horrible circumstances. I guess it was just her time and I feel very sad for her family.

It makes you wonder. This past week a man fell onto the subway tracks. A guy jumped onto the tracks, pushed the man to safety and then jumped back on the platform, just before they would have both been hit by the train.


----------

